# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры >  Poker online

## JAHolper

Кто играл, играет или планирует играть в покер?
Делитесь опытом, соображениями и впечатлениями.

----------


## JAHolper

Давно играю. Но видимо не моё это. Всегда потихоньку поднимаюсь, но в один момент всё спускаю... Долго не играл, недавно в очередной раз решил побаловаться, зарегистрировался на покерстратежи, кинули 50 баксов на full tilt. Когда отыграл и попытался часть вывести начались проблемы. Всегда боялся что в конце концов когда у меня пойдёт игра, денег мне просто не перечислят.  
Сначала потребовалось сделать депозит. Т.е. денег не выведешь пока не зачислишь их на счёт, затем потребовали подтверждение личности и места жительства, после долгой переписки подтвердил и когда наконец сделал запрос на вывод $55 - тишина. Через две недели в отчаянной попытке написал что деньги мне так и не пришли. И чудо - мои первые деньги с покера наконец перечислили на кошелёк.

----------


## Mouse

Прикольно, сам спросил - сам ответил)) Если хочешь пощикотать нервы - попробуй на форексе. Сначало бесплатно, а как разберёшься, можно и за реал играть. 

Я иногда ловлю себя на мысли - что я азартный игрок. Поэтому стараюсь не искушать себя)) А так информация интересная, но думаю попробую в него играть - когда не найду другого способа потратить деньги.

----------

